# Moving to hong kong advice please!



## JudyWilson (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I would really appreciate some advice on potentially moving over to Hong Kong!

I visited some friends in Hong Kong on Holiday last year and fell in love, not only with Hong Kong itself, but I had met someone as well I'm willing to do whatever it takes to make the move!

I currently have 2 years work experience in graphic design, and have completed and achieved a BTEC National Diploma at college.

I am aware that with such little experience, no degree and not being able to speak Chinese, means I have 0 chance to get a job, or a working visa. So I thought of applying to a university to study full time on a student visa, which could benefit me on all fronts and hopefully would give me a better chance to find work afterwards with a degree behind me, as well as speaking some Cantonese!

I'm allowed 6 months stay on my British passport. A friend of mine over there has suggested I take a trip over there for a few months and try to find work. But I'm starting to think that it might be a wasted trip, and id be better looking into studying at a University instead.

My only concern is the tuition fees and the cost of living. Is there any financial support available to me being a non-resident?

Thank you! Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## HKmaam (Jul 10, 2011)

You could look into studying at SCAD Hong Kong. There are options for financial aid.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

OOO no love running through your brain.


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

JWilliamson said:


> OOO no love running through your brain.


I guess not :tongue1:


----------

